# Amended medical records for anesthesia



## kmonte (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a provider whose claims were denied for lack of med necessity on upper and lower GI procedures for anesthesia. These were not appealable either due to not conforming to the insurance's policy on what supports medical necessity. All patients (6) were P2 and lower. At the end of March of this year, I received amended records updating them to P3's thus now appealable. I just feel funny about the whole scenario of sending corrected claims on patients who 4 months later 'jump' to a P3 status. What is your take on this?


----------

